# 50 Rats, Both genders, Southern Maine, USA



## MainelyRatRescue (Oct 6, 2007)

Country: USA
State/Region: Maine
City/Town: Falmouth
Number of rats: 50
Gender: both
Age(s):3 months up to 15 months
Name(s): too many, not all have names
Colours: mostly Black Berks/Selfs and Hoodies, a few blues
Neutered: available at reduced cost
Reason for rehoming: too many!
Temperament: all friendly
Medical problems: unknown
Will the group be split: yes
Transport available: to most New England states
Other: Looking for foster homes also
Preferred donation: $5 adoption fee unless you choose to spay or neuter, then fee is waved.

There is a whole back story on this group, I feel I need to post more about this situation. I will delete it if mods say to.

You know the story, ooops litter after ooops litter and now 50 rats later they need our help. Mainely Rat Rescue was contacted and now we are looking to have foster homes and adoptive families all lined up so that the owner will know how many she needs to drive down to us (4 hour drive). The plan is for her to bring the rats to me in Falmouth ME on the 18th of this month, and then I will distribute the rats over the weekend. So far we have enough foster homes to help 17 of the male rats. I would love to get all of the males out of that home as soon as possible to prevent any more accidents!

Here's the sad part of the story, all of the rats live on pine shavings (even though she has been told it is unhealthy) and eat nothing but dry dog food. All of the same sex babies live together in one cage! and no one has toys or hammocks.

I do not have pictures because there is no digi cam in this home but after talking to her last night I believe most of these rats to be rex mixes. Here is the breakdown:

"Older girls" (some born in June 2006, others Feb 2007- She can't tell them apart as they are all together):
4 hooded black and white
6 others black self/ black berk

Baby girls (born mid July 2007)
7 black selfs/berks
4 hooded- black and white

So there are a total of 21 girls that need a home

"Older Boys" (born June 2006) (They are real sweeties!)
3 Hooded (Foster w/kim) 
3 Black berks (foster w/Dori)
(They are really pretty as well, some of them have almost a wavy coat)

"Big Boys"
3 black berks (foster w/lisa) 

"Baby Boys"
14 blacks (1 foster w/Paula 1 foster w/Patti) 
2 hooded-black and white (1 TGH w/jessfur 1 foster w/Patti)
4 solid greys (1 TGH w/jessfur, 2 foster w/Paula, 1 foster w/Patti)

A total of 29 boys

Please let us know if you can adopt any of these needy rats or if you'd like to become a foster home for us.

With adoptions we offer low cost spays/neuters ($75 & $50) and a free first exam if you use our vet, www.pinepointanimalhospital.com
Adoption fee is $5 per rat unless you choose to spay/neuter then the adoption fee is waved.
Transportation throughout New England is usually doable, even as far as PA in some cases!

We prefer to keep foster homes close to home so we have limited it to ME, NH and MA for now. We supply cages & accessories, lab blocks and bedding as needed as well as vet care at our vet.

You can PM me here or email me at [email protected]

Please visit our website www.mainelyratrescue.org if you can't adopt or foster, please consider supporting our efforts by purchasing something from our online store. 

Thanks for reading and please spread the word and crosspost!
Kimmy and the MRR gang


----------



## MainelyRatRescue (Oct 6, 2007)

The deadline is fast approaching and so far Mainely Rat Rescue is able to help 20 rats. We'd like to make it 25 but can't do it alone. Can anyone else help with adopting or fostering a couple?

Thanks for your support!
Kim


----------



## MainelyRatRescue (Oct 6, 2007)

The 24 rats arrived safely but we got more than we bargained for! One of the rats delivered a litter of pup on her way here and now we have 2 more litters and 3 more pregnancies on our hands. And to make matters worse, the original owner just emailed me saying she has 5 more girls that accidentally got pregnant!

Spaying is not an option so please don't suggest it, believe me, I have tried!
This group of rats are GORGEOUS consisting of Rexes, Dumbos and standards in black and mink berks, hoodeds and variberks. They all have great temperaments, especially the older boys who are kissy love muffins.

You can see pics of them all here http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff234/MaineRatRescue/Houlton Rats/

Please cross post where ever you can think of and remember, MRR offers low cost spaying and neutering for any rats adopted from us and we can usually manage transports most anywhere in New England and sometimes beyond.

If you can't adopt or foster, please visit our online store http://mainelyratrescue.org/store/ which has recently been restocked with new merchandise! All proceeds go right back into the ratties care.

Thanks for reading
~Kim


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

you're in the US right? if so, would you allow rats to go to new brunswick canada. the cost for spaying and neutering here is outrageous really. i can't personally take anymore in right now but i have a long life ahead of me full of future rats and i can let the word be spread in the rat community up here that your rats are available.


----------



## MainelyRatRescue (Oct 6, 2007)

twitch said:


> you're in the US right? if so, would you allow rats to go to new brunswick canada. the cost for spaying and neutering here is outrageous really. i can't personally take anymore in right now but i have a long life ahead of me full of future rats and i can let the word be spread in the rat community up here that your rats are available.


Yes, most definitely Twitch! Thanks


----------



## dimlights (Oct 26, 2007)

This makes me realy sad. And angry.

Any updates about this group???


----------



## MainelyRatRescue (Oct 6, 2007)

Some of the rats have been adopted, but many more need homes. Foster homes are always needed.


----------



## RodentLuv113 (Nov 9, 2007)

I would love to adopt, but I have absolutely no way to get anywhere near maine, I live in KY, and with gas prices so high, I don't think I could get my parents to go all the way to maine for "dumb rats" (My parents hate rats, but I love them) I also would not be able to get any of them spayed (I have to take females, because that's all I have right now) so I would have to pay the 5 bucks each.... I wish I lived in a state with a rescue so I could stop buying from the petstore... I wish I had the money and time to START a rescue in Ky....


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

how many are left? my aunt will be borrowing a couple of my rats by the end of the month to see if her children are allergic and if rats are the pets for them. if they aren't allergic i'm fairly certain they will want to get a couple of their own and i want to point them in your direction (i may even take them there myself for them to pick out a couple altered ones).

so i guess i would like to know which ones are available and of those which ones would be the best for first time rat owners? the family will consist of an 11 year old girl, a 14 year old boy, my aunt (who would not appreicate me telling her age) who loves animals and has missed having furry ones to share her home with and my aunt's boyfriend who as already passed my rat test (he's a good guy). 

i will be giving them a hagen chinchilla cage that is suitable for 3-4 rats. i'm not sure if they would want males or females or both but in either case i want them spayed/neutered for them (i'll pay the cost for the rescue to do it). i imagine they would want babies though i'm sure tehy would accept someone up to a year old. they'll just want rats that they will have some time with. but i'm really only speculating on that part. 

anyway, if you can tell me of anyone that would fit with them that would be great.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

RodentLuv113 said:


> I would love to adopt, but I have absolutely no way to get anywhere near maine, I live in KY, and with gas prices so high, I don't think I could get my parents to go all the way to maine for "dumb rats" (My parents hate rats, but I love them) I also would not be able to get any of them spayed (I have to take females, because that's all I have right now) so I would have to pay the 5 bucks each.... _I wish I lived in a state with a rescue so I could stop buying from the petstore_... I wish I had the money and time to START a rescue in Ky....


Not to hijack - but you've got us by the border in OH, and there are *multiple* rescues _in_ KY as well.  You might consider volunteering to see if it's something you'd like to do.


----------

